# 50 caliber Rifel



## Mon Mon (Jan 18, 2004)

I am getting a Muzzle Loader 50 caliber Rifel. Bobcat is the name on the gun. I am new to muzzle loading and wonder if anyone else has one of these guns? If so how dose it handle for you?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 18, 2004)

don"t own one but found myslef wondering around looking at the black powder guns for about a half hour yesterday. Not sure why I was looking, just realised I was tanding there looking at them


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 18, 2004)

don't know that model.  But you will enjoy it.  Black powder is just fun the way .22s are fun!!

 
Chad


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 19, 2004)

I own a .45 cal blackpowder rifle.  It is a blast to shoot (pun intended).  Is your's a true muzzle loader or is it one of the new in-line models.  The inlines always felt a bit like cheating to me.  If it's a true muzzle loader play around with the powder load and bullet manufacturer as some bullets will perform better than others.  As for accuracy, when I was going for a really tight group I'd use 2 pre-lubed patches.  It gives you a tighter fit to the barrel.  Also, try out both ball and shaped rounds for your rifle and maybe even some sabot rounds.  Enjoy the rifle they are a lot of fun.  Don't try yo rapid fire the thing as hot spots in the barrel could make the powder go off as you're reloading.  Be ready to do LOTS of cleaning after firing as smokeless powder leaves a lot of residue.  Never put the gun away loaded... always fire that last round.  This is just as much for safety as for prolonging the life of the gun.  Again, enjoy and happy shooting!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 19, 2004)

Some say even a cap-lock is cheating....


----------

